# Last of the Chicago gang...



## Saving Tempest (Apr 12, 2019)

What year? I haven't taken it out of the box yet, I'm working on three others and don't want to mess it up.

But here it is as taken by @A.S.BOLTNUT






Here are her tires, courtesy of @Jay81 (tires only)





Here is her rack, which came from a DX or Straightbar, I gotta look it up and who parted it to sell the rack to me. It got two or three coats of paint and an amber jewel from Bicyclebones with the side reflectors are made by @Boris


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 12, 2019)

I have a set on correct decals and a new KMC chain courtesy of @bicyclebones, handlebars, stem and Schwinn approved black grips. I will use one of my Troxel comfort seats like I use on most of my other bikes (except for the Shelby, it already has a really nice seat). I have a Delta Rocket Ray for the bars, no fenders on the bike and I hope a Rocket Horn rigged for a horn switch on a line.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2019)

1981 model. Just shy of being the last of the Chicago gang. The actual birth date is stamped in the head badge next to the letter I. Front hub will also have a date. 



.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 13, 2019)

Seeing that they were built in Chicago from the late 1930s to 1983, spiritually the gang was dying out.

And I don't believe that black was a common color in the 1970s or early 80 for the cantilevered frames. 

Technically it's close enough.

I'm also going to move the reflector to a spot under the seat so the rack will fit.

Might whomever it was that sold me the rack get back to me? I want to properly credit them and can't find it right now.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 13, 2019)

AHA! I just found it! (No, not my old Eureka F&G bag vacuum cleaner)...

The *rack *came from @RustyK !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 13, 2019)

Put a more complete coat of the aluminum paint of the tank halves and was trimming down the mess around the sides of my house when it started to lightly drizzle and I had to shut down and put it all in the shed for now. At least it didn't rain during the funeral.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2019)

It'll be back sometime soon, a friend is putting it together for me this week. Rough summer and busy, he helped me with the Higgins as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 13, 2019)

Here are three videos so far that he posted to You Tube for me...


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2019)

Enjoy the build ! Please call the bike  a "he" not a "her" unless he identifies as a "she".....You know what I mean.....lol


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 14, 2019)

They're all sisters, whether they have a name or not. That's the way it's been since I was a kid.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, those are Carlisle Lightning Dart whitewalls. There should be a chainguard and I have a non horn tank. I also have a new set of decals.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2019)

It will probably the weekend after this one when I get it back.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2019)

Before and after.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

And I should have some like new Wald paperboy baskets for it soon! Hopefully a front basket as well and one for Rosa too.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Some editing is necessary as he changed the order, URLs or at least one video and added more.

Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 



Part 4: 



Part 5:


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Part 6: 



Part 7: 



Part 8: 



 Installed one set of bearings wrong, corrected.
Part 9: 



 The TIRES!
Part 10 seems to have been forgotten in the numbering
Part 11: 



 How to break and install a chain


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 29, 2019)

Got my paperboys and a bracket for the rear reflector. Now how I put things together with all the parts I have.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 3, 2019)

It should be home on Sunday, am really excited!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 6, 2019)

I have pedals on my Shelby now as well so I can ride Tess as well. More later.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 8, 2019)

Sweet , me likes !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 18, 2019)

The Siamese bikes are separated now, I had to cut the chain. The Schwinn will be inside a while then Darla. I put a new chain on Darla for now. Time to install fenders and lights.





TOMORROW.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 18, 2019)

I found the box with all the bike parts I was looking for in the shed! I just got done repacking the shed for now and I got the other two computers out of the shed.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 26, 2019)

Well, the tank is on as it's gonna get. I'm trying to beat the snow in a couple days. Need to get the fenders on.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 28, 2019)

Some work to do and not enough weather to do it here. I'm going to need some help at some point with painting.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 3, 2019)

I got one of the Rocket horns going and it needs painting done but it's ON!

One more is on the way, fix the other two and I THINK I've got all I needed now.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 3, 2019)

Looks cool, love the early 80’s cruisers


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 12, 2020)

I decided to name her MOLLY, after the poor girl in the Richard Thompson song 1952 Vincent Black Lightning.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 12, 2020)

Now the problem...I have EIGHT combo locks and eight combos and not ONE opens a NEW LOCK for Molly...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 23, 2020)

That is fixed and now, other than tightening the collar bolts and nuts good, this is Molly, pre-fenders...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 23, 2020)

However, this Rocket horn too has seized and only clicks now.


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> 1981 model. Just shy of being the last of the Chicago gang. The actual birth date is stamped in the head badge next to the letter I. Front hub will also have a date.
> 
> View attachment 979691.



was that the last run b4 they started makin them in hungary?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

spoker said:


> was that the last run b4 they sraeted makin them in hungary?




After Chicago the Cruisers were made by Murray, then in Taiwan and Hungary, but not that many were imported from Hungary.


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2020)

so this one was low production,last of the bikes made by schwinn b4 bankrupsy,good artical in ny times,titled schwin in hungary


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 23, 2020)

So now I have to figure out how I attach the top of the rear fender when I get to it. That big 3" lollypop reflector along with a Delta 4 way painted black will make a really sweet motorcycle bike!

The way that the rack is attached is part of the problem possibly. I know that an L bracket worked on Germaine (those are not Schwinn fenders, maybe Snyder).

I guess I can leave it white as the Rockei Ray and horn are...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 24, 2020)

Now I just have to drill the holes for the Delta 4 way and mount the fenders and Molly will be finished.

LATER. I will sleep now.


----------

